# HEX-2 and HEX-4 Plans



## Jerry James (Aug 31, 2018)

For those interested I have the plans for the HEX-2 and HEX-4 uploaded to my webpage.  It's been down awhile - like a couple of years.  Finally got the time to build a server from a raspberry pi - another sick hobby of mine 

www.jamesengine.com

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## mayfield (Sep 28, 2018)

Thank you for making the plans available, interesting to say the least!  

I can't wait to see your future designs.


----------

